# Wolves offered Pacers Jefferson for Granger



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Minnesota Timberwolves general manager David Kahn recently offered forward Al Jefferson(notes) to the Indiana Pacers for forward Danny Granger(notes), but was immediately rebuffed, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> While Pacers president Larry Bird remains determined to build around Granger, sources say Kahn has become increasingly dubious on making Jefferson a cornerstone for the Timberwolves.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Al4zLEiTVnhZzWXHtWLLBiy8vLYF?slug=aw-jeffersongranger011010&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Well at least Kahn would have drafted him, if we time travel back 5 years.


----------

